# What Size/ Weight Ammo Do You Use?



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

I just ordered 5 pounds of 5/8" marbles for target practice and tumping and now Im trying to figure out what ammo I will need for hunting. What do you guys use? I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits. also where do you buy them from? thanks


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i use 10mm lead and cast my own ,, plenty of people use steel and you can buy from lots of different places


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check ot effectiive hunting set ups in the hunting section of this forum.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

.44 cal lead at 200+ fps. If you can penetrate a steel can at 10 meters, you have enough power.

See http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/ for more advice.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

k thanks guys. Ill order some .44 cal lead and some .41 to play with. just ordered a recurve hunter slingshot from wingshooter and im pumped!!!! this should be a nice thing to have on tree stand this fall.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I use 10mm lead, it takes up to rabbit size, jeff


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

hey jeff you use 10mm for pheasant or your squares and 14mm ??


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> hey jeff you use 10mm for pheasant or your squares and 14mm ??


you need the heavy ammo for the square, i dont shoot it that often, jeff


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

On squirrels and rabbits I would just use the marbles, but as has been mentioned above there is a whole separate section of the forums dedicated to ineffective hunting setups.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Marbles, cheap and work well


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits.	also where do you buy them from? thanks


Most pet shops have rabbits, but I'm not sure about squirrels. Just go out and find some - there are lots of people who like 'natural' squirrels over 'store bought' ones, they're usually stronger and have more personality.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits.	also where do you buy them from? thanks


Most pet shops have rabbits, but I'm not sure about squirrels. Just go out and find some - there are lots of people who like 'natural' squirrels over 'store bought' ones, they're usually stronger and have more personality.
[/quote]

BAHAAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits.	also where do you buy them from? thanks


Most pet shops have rabbits, but I'm not sure about squirrels. Just go out and find some - there are lots of people who like 'natural' squirrels over 'store bought' ones, they're usually stronger and have more personality.
[/quote]

hmm your right, I should buy a rabbit and test out the ammo I plan on using. good thinking. I have marbles and .44cal coming, ill pick up the rabbit once everything is here. guess I could get a trap and get the squirrel if I cant find a local pet shop that sells them. thanks!!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits.	also where do you buy them from? thanks


Most pet shops have rabbits, but I'm not sure about squirrels. Just go out and find some - there are lots of people who like 'natural' squirrels over 'store bought' ones, they're usually stronger and have more personality.
[/quote]

hmm your right, I should buy a rabbit and test out the ammo I plan on using. good thinking. I have marbles and .44cal coming, ill pick up the rabbit once everything is here. guess I could get a trap and get the squirrel if I cant find a local pet shop that sells them. thanks!!!!
[/quote]

Hey, I just saw sawtooth out shooting rabbits and caught some on video...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits.	also where do you buy them from? thanks


Most pet shops have rabbits, but I'm not sure about squirrels. Just go out and find some - there are lots of people who like 'natural' squirrels over 'store bought' ones, they're usually stronger and have more personality.
[/quote]

hmm your right, I should buy a rabbit and test out the ammo I plan on using. good thinking. I have marbles and .44cal coming, ill pick up the rabbit once everything is here. guess I could get a trap and get the squirrel if I cant find a local pet shop that sells them. thanks!!!!
[/quote]

Hey, I just saw sawtooth out shooting rabbits and caught some on video...





[/quote]

I LOVE THAT VIDEO


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry i forgot about the actual topic after watching that video, i personally use 9.5mm steel for all of my hunting i shoot it at 350+ fps and it takes anything that i hunt, rabbits, pheasant, partridge, pidgeon.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> I LOVE THAT VIDEO


If she had turned the pouch, that never would have happened.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

anyways my slingshot came today, feels great but feel like I should double up the bands in the future, very easy to draw at my DL, the place I ordered my marbles from concelled my order because there is a 6# limit so probably wont have that until next week and I should see the .44 cal early next week. until then I need to find a place around here that sells marbles. Maybe the dollar store or a craft store. just dying to start practicing


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Was just going to suggest the dollar store as well...
I have dozens to troll here in Brooklyn, and always find someone selling 100 / $1.
Real cheap.

I would also give those singles a chance... My experience has been that too strong a band with any ammo makes it a bit "curveball" like, and the hand slaps... Lordy!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Sep 22, 2012)

will do, I have bands and he sent a tube set up for it as well that I can try. hope ill find marbles tomorrow or maybe some round balls, if all else fails then gum balls or gobb stoppers lol


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I will be hunting grey squirrel and rabbits.	also where do you buy them from? thanks


Most pet shops have rabbits, but I'm not sure about squirrels. Just go out and find some - there are lots of people who like 'natural' squirrels over 'store bought' ones, they're usually stronger and have more personality.
[/quote]
excellent, i use 9.5mm steel at about 350fps and this is plenty to take rabbits pheasants rats and most other things that you can reosonably expect to hunt with a slingshot.


----------

